# Waiting: Avalon and Nashoba



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=0:3ltf92vi]2012 160.JPG[/attachment:3ltf92vi]My 2 second freshners, Avalon and Nashoba are due in early April

*Fairlea Avalon * [ MCH/CH Dawnland Tabby's Halifax X Fairlea Hollyhock] is bred to 
MI Sugar Creek YO Toshiba [Spring's Run Haiku's Yoshi x CH MI Sugar Creek Western Tunes] and is due on day 134

*Fairlea Nashoba *[Dragonfly TA Lancelot du Lac X  Fairlea Venice ] is bred to *B NC Promiseland RB Bolero *S [ NC PromisedLand Ram-Beau *S x GCH NC PromisedLand Pal Macareand] is on day 132.
[attachment=3:3ltf92vi]2012 126.JPG[/attachment:3ltf92vi]

Nashoba - look at that udder![attachment=2:3ltf92vi]2012 149.JPG[/attachment:3ltf92vi]

Avalon -[attachment=1:3ltf92vi]2012 144.JPG[/attachment:3ltf92vi]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're looking good! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see how many they have for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck!!! I looked at your site a little while ago and Avalon has a gorgeous udder! Can't wait to see what they have for you  Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you :greengrin: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute girls! I hope you get lots of pink!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking PINK!!! Beautiful girls!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink.... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm all ready!! Hopefully they'll wait for the weekend. I cleaned the barn...Even vacuumed! Got that idea here at Goatspot! :laugh: Fresh bedding. Video baby monitor set up, heat lamp in place Filled the kidding bag with everything I could think of...Even packed a bag for me...with a blanket, water bottle, snacks, phone charger, waterproof notebook with emergency phone numbers, book to read., camera...I'm all set to camp out in there...even tho its only about 30 feet from my back door. 
Avalon is on day 140, little bit of plug loss, low ligs but perky.
Nashoba is so big, lounges around alot and has a huge...pendulous udder. :shocked: Last year she gave 3# to 4# of milk for months as a ff. This year.???? I hope that her attachments are adequate to hold up. 
I'm excited for my second kidding season! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I vacuumed my barn! lol!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

My big preggo girls are romping in the pasture this morning. Avalon at day 144 and Nashoba at day 141. Ligs are low, pooches are poofy, no other signs. I'm so excited that Nashoba has made it past day 140 after loosing quads on day 134 last year! Whew! I doubt if there will be kids on Easter...Probably during my work week.
[I've already gotten my sub teaching plans prepared.] I have reservations for 2 wethers. Nashoba's boys will be available as wethers but Avalon's hopefully will sell as intact bucks ...considering her amazing ff udder. I'm exciting for my first kids of the season! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:leap: Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=1:1mfm2adx]easter.jpg[/attachment:1mfm2adx]Easter night babies??? Both girls are looking close. 146 and 144. Ligs very low to gone? tail a bit sunken. Is that Postiness I see? They will probably go at the same time. They are such good friends. Always together.
[attachment=0:1mfm2adx]easter does.jpg[/attachment:1mfm2adx]


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

oh yes...and did I mention...? udders are filled!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking really good! It is so exciting!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Checked this am. Avalon is closer..tighter in the udder..looser in the tailhead. No discharge. Still eating. No visible contractions. So. I'm off to work with DH in charge of watching. [He doesn't want any part of delivering babies.] So my phone will be on all day at school...and 6th graders will be prepared for me to fly out of the classroom if my phone rings. I'm only 20 minutes away. I'm thinking late afternoon or evening for her. Nashoba is more filled but not seeming as close. Hopefully she'll go tonight, too. Yikes!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! Hubbies are funny! Mine is worried that I will be here by myself if she goes into labor. He wants to be here! Sounds like your girl is definitely getting closer. It is good that he will be home even if he doesnn't want to deliver babies. I am sure if it comes down to it he will help her out.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Avalon had twins today! :leap: Buck/doe twins at 12:30 and 12:42pm. My husband called at work and said "come home immediately! One's coming out." I grabbed my bag and yelled, "Babies Coming" to my stunned class of 26 6th graders. I told the social Studies Teacher I was leaving. One student ran down to the Special Ed room to get someone to cover the class and I ran out the door! ["You know you might be a goat fanatic if...."] I called the office as I was driving down the road and told them I had left. I think I will probably still have a job...I had warned my teaching team and the office that this might happen. Hopefully it wont happen with Nashoba in a few days. Anyway, THE GOATS...are beautiful. The buck is looks like Avalon but is long like his sire, MI Sugar Creek YO Toshiba. The doe is a multicolor buckskin. My husband watched the first and helped out with the next. He did so well! 
[attachment=0:ypt6pjfa]Avalon's 2012 twins.jpg[/attachment:ypt6pjfa]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh they are so cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations :leap: Thay are both beautiful!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful colors! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Avalon and her twins are doing great. I moved them to the larger stall and put Nashoba in the kidding stall. She is a bit annoyed at me and has no idea why she is there...but I know why she's in there! :thumbup: :greengrin: :laugh: 
Her oversized udder just got fuller and tighter. tailhead loose. 
I want her to have babies tonight!!! 2am. I dont care! I dont want to go through another day at school worrying about her! 3am would be ok too. Who needs sleep?
Babies out please. NOW!!! :GAAH:  :laugh: :ZZZ: :GAAH: [mixed emotions]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I hope she kids soon for you! :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Sooo......How's she doing???


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So I took the day off. For my husband as much as for Nashoba. He's kind of a nervous wreck about her since he was alone with her when she lost her quads last year. We are still waiting. She is posty and i couldn't find her ligs. Addie [Proctor Hill Farm] stopped by and checked her cervix and predicted that she has triplets and would probably go this afternoon. Please. [Didn't I say something in Jesse's post about being on goat time and giving up control and letting go and all that...easier when its someone else.]


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats on the twins! I love the multi colored one. I have a feeling mine is going to go today only because I have a pounding headache from a weather change that is coming this afternoon. We do have to do it on their time. I am not a patient person! I hope your goes while you are home.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Slow labor...since about 3pm. Contractions 10 min apart. Took her for a little walk around the yard...trying to get things goin'. She just wanted to be a regular goat and hang out with her friend, Avalon. I baby sat in Avalon's stall while the two girls were taking a break in the sun. Those little babies hopped all over me and bounced all around the stall.   . Ok. gotta go - contractions 4 min apart now. Pray all goes well. Nashoba is my best friend in the whole world!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope it all goes well! Happy kidding!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep us posted!! I'm sure everything will be fine!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

whew! Just got in from barn - after midnight. Slow progress. Went in fully dialted , felt a head 3-4 inches in. Nashoba not pushing. Gave calcium paste - she spit out most of it. Went in and pulled first buckling. after 10 minutes - went in again - about 5-6 inches and felt hooves and pulled out a big buckling - breech. She pushed with me this time.. after 10 minutes I bounced her and felt another. Her placenta was already coming out. I went in past my wrist and found a head with legs back and pulled out buckling number 3. This big guy has a problem with his front legs. they look too big and floppy. He also had no sucking reflex and was covered with a very sticky thick substance that was hard to wash off which made it hard to dry him off - but eventually we did. I gave him .2ml BoSe and a couple of squirts of nutridrench. I tried to get colostrum into him with a bottle and eventually got about 7ml into him with a syringe. Nashoba was great and accepted all my help.
My thanks to addie Pepoli at the other end of the phone encouraging me to go in and advising me on the one weak buckling. So- 3 boys. I actually wanted 2 because I work with a woman who wants 2 wethers.any way...
12:30 am and i have to get up for school in 4 hours. whew!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow sorry it was rough but congrats on your. Ew bucklings!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So glad you didn't loose anyone, hope they all continue to do better. Congratulations!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks all. The results were good, but it wasn't easy. I started Nashoba on PenG. and got some calcium into her. Gave her warm water with molasses and cider vinegar. She loved it! I washed her up today when I got home from school. She is doing great and was so cooperative with me. he third buckling has something wrong with his legs. The wont unfold and straighten out. At first he had no sucking reflex but this morning he was trying to suck everything and was successful at nursing.
I called the vet and she said that he might have multiple issues and to be prepared if he doesn't make it. She said the best thing is to keep him fed and he might straighten out. He's trying!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give a Bo-se shot to the kid with the leg issue.... work the legs for him...and massage.... :hug: 

Congrats on the new babies..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I have the little guy a BoSe shot about 2 hrs after he was born. Now I haven't observed him nursing and his ears are curling upward. What to do?


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

So what's the verdict? They had to have come


----------

